# new problem



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I think that I just had a problem with my 898-c si. I was fishing a tournament and the unit has always been fine. About half way through, I got alot of clutter from the bottom to the surface. I could not figure out what caused that. I adjusted the settings and got a better picture. Then all of a sudden, it could not decide what depth was. It was jumping all over the place. At one point, I lost the color also. The only thing that I could think of was, I had really pulled my battery down. I was wondering if low voltage could cause this. I am going back out Wed. I'll see if a full charge will help.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have a Bird but I do have a Low. 
I think they advise to not run off the TM battery. I have seen some posts where Lows will do all kinds of crazy stuff with low batteries. 
I hope the fix is simple for you.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Not using the TM batt. does make sense. This was an 8 hour tournament with heavy wind. I use just one batt. because of weight with a 9.9 motor. I'll see what happens this week with a full charge. Thanks.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think some guys may use a lawn mower or quad battery with their electronics where weight can be a problem. If it remains a problem, you might want to look into it.
Just recharge it at the end of the day.
Good luck.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

does the ff have a voltage readout? what voltage was it reading?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I fished another bass tournament and it worked fine. I did not think to check the voltage on the screen when it was acting up. With a full charge it was back to normal. I'll keep an eye on it and consider one of those small batteries. Thanks guys for your help. PS. I found a creek channel the came in close to the bank in about 13 fow. It was lined with stumps. I got 2 place using a deep crank. These are a great fishing tool and just fun to use. Thanks, again.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chopper said:


> I fished another bass tournament and it worked fine. I did not think to check the voltage on the screen when it was acting up. With a full charge it was back to normal. I'll keep an eye on it and consider one of those small batteries. Thanks guys for your help. PS. I found a creek channel the came in close to the bank in about 13 fow. It was lined with stumps. I got 2 place using a deep crank. These are a great fishing tool and just fun to use. Thanks, again.


Hey thanks for letting us know the out come. If you give that small battery a try, ley us know how it works out.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

get an onboard charger! It makes your life so much easier. Just pull an extension chord out to the boat and let her charge. Sure beats carrying heavy batteries


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chopper said:


> Back in my bassin days this was always a summer favorite. Crawdad cranks on those outer bends with a little rock were magnets.


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

My quick 2 cents worth here.
H'Bird recommends that you hook the power to the starting battery and not the house battery/trolling battery on your boat. I had problems after installing the ff and contacted them and their advice worked.


----------

